# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  تنظیم پر و کسی برای ارسال ایمیل در sql server 2008

## mahdi bg

سلام
موقع تنظیم maintenance plane برای پشتیبان گیری از پایگاه داده هم میشه فایل لاگ رو تنظیم کرد و هم تنظیم کرد که ایمیل بفرسته
من قابلیت ارسال ایمیل رو توی sql server 2008 فعال کردم، برای ارسال نیاز است تا پر و کسی تنظیم کنم.
چطوری می تونم توی sql server 2008 برای ارسال ایمیل پر و کسی رو تنظیم کنم؟




ممنون

----------

